# Crested Gecko - Night time temperature drop?



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Do crested geckos need a temperature drop at night?

If so, what is a desirable temperature drop?

All care sheets I've looked at say something along the lines of; "temperatures can be allowed to drop as low as XX C at night".


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

mine drop no lower than 70f aat night and as high as 78f during the day,this is in my bedroom, so i guess there is always going to be natural temperature drop. Wether or not they need one i dont know.


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

antcherry88 said:


> Do crested geckos need a temperature drop at night?


No.



antcherry88 said:


> If so, what is a desirable temperature drop?


5 degree's Fahrenheit 



antcherry88 said:


> All care sheets I've looked at say something along the lines of; "temperatures can be allowed to drop as low as XX C at night".


I am personally very much against keeping Cresties "at room temperature" as it's just not regulated enough. If your room *never* drops below 20C then you'll be able to keep them "at room temperature", if it does, then you should be using a heat source.
I also believe you should also be offering a heat gradient as they are cold blooded just like every other reptile and will move along the heat gradient to regulate their body temperatures.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Kae, thanks for your reply. 

I agree with you about providing a thermal gradient. My set-up gives a gradient of 27 to 23C via a bulb and dimming stat. This is 24 hours as I use a night bulb.

So although a night temperature drop isn't needed do you see any potential/have you experienced any benefits in providing one?


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't provide a night drop, but do drop the temperature 2 degree's over "winter", November to March.

Your setup sounds very similar to mine, I use ceramic heat emitters instead of bulbs, but that's tit for tat.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is the winter drop for breeding purposes?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

yes, it is known as the cooling period to get geckos out of breeding. it also makes it more natural for them even if they arent breeding


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

Yup, as emmillyyy says! :thumb:


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

We keep our two at room temp my place is always rather warm.

But just in case i have a clamp lamp for each tank just in case things get colder in the winter better safe then sorry.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

but what truly is room temperature? :gasp:


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> but what truly is room temperature? :gasp:



Do you think we can start a petition about this? :lol2:


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

:cheers: thanks for your replies!


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I work as a chemist and room temperature is apparently 25C. Something the americans started which costs us a fortune in this country heating all our laboratories!


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

What's the lowest temperature drop they can have?


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> but what truly is room temperature? :gasp:


 Im a heating engineer and depending on the room type we have different "room temperatures" that are what the standards say these rooms should be.

However none of the rooms listed are a crestie room so i cant give an exact temperature lol. So depending on the room type you keep your cresties in then the "room temperature" will change. 

So depending on the room type the person was keeping his cresties in that originaly stated "room temperature" is fine then we will never no exactly what temperature they ment. But following the standards that classify room temperatures it could be between 18-21 degrees.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

antcherry88 said:


> i work as a chemist and room temperature is apparently 25c. Something the americans started which costs us a fortune in this country heating all our laboratories!


epa/satp?

SATP for Chem work?


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

antcherry88 said:


> I work as a chemist and room temperature is apparently 25C. Something the americans started which costs us a fortune in this country heating all our laboratories!


 Well after reading your comment that chucks my figures straight out the window lol. I guess depending on whatever standards you are following the temperature changes dramatically.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

E80 said:


> What's the lowest temperature drop they can have?


Drop or lowest temperature? 

The lowest temperature in the Viv can be almost anything, as they'll move to warm up, but personally I'd aim for 22Cish, with a warm end of 27ish. Any higher than 29 and you're putting their health at serious risk as these temps can kill them.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

would be an interesting thing to see a petition about room temps personally I think it's unnatural not to have a warmer spot than the overall temps fluctuating like mad, the thing that's worrying is the whole 'they do fine at room temperatures' to newbies, their house could be reallly cold and make their gecko ill:gasp:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Kae said:


> Drop or lowest temperature?
> 
> The lowest temperature in the Viv can be almost anything, as they'll move to warm up, but personally I'd aim for 22Cish, with a warm end of 27ish. Any higher than 29 and you're putting their health at serious risk as these temps can kill them.


Temperature. 

Mines at 24 at the minute


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

E80 said:


> Temperature.
> 
> Mines at 24 at the minute


That's not a problem as long as you're maintaining humidity. :2thumb:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Kae said:


> That's not a problem as long as you're maintaining humidity. :2thumb:


Yeah my humidity is ok.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Most labs in europe are kept under NIST STP conditions of 20C. 

I'm not sure how the likes of EPA/SATP ever came up with 25C as the average year-round room temperature. Maybe in Africa.



Kae said:


> epa/satp?
> 
> SATP for Chem work?


----------

